# Minnesota - Winter Storm On Horizon?



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

When are you guys thinking our first ACTUAL storm of the season? Over 5inches? payup


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

5 on the ground or the idiots say 5? lol


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Saturday at 1:30 p.m.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

SSS Inc.;1418310 said:


> Saturday at 1:30 p.m.


Dont say that. I gotta be on a plane at 3am sunday


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

F350plowing;1418324 said:


> Dont say that. I gotta be on a plane at 3am sunday


Well if it does you're not the only one in trouble. My daughter is having a whole bunch of 5 and 6 year old girls over for a b-day party saturday. A skating party on the backyard rink. Guess who is supposed to tie all the skates.:laughing:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Maybe sometime next year... I have given up on this season already!


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

SSS Inc.;1418389 said:


> Well if it does you're not the only one in trouble. My daughter is having a whole bunch of 5 and 6 year old girls over for a b-day party saturday. A skating party on the backyard rink. Guess who is supposed to tie all the skates.:laughing:


sounds like you really need that snow!


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

F350plowing;1418491 said:


> sounds like you really need that snow!


That's what I was thinking but then again I may not be let in the house when I come home.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not sure but I have a feeling that this is going to drag into may...


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Seems like the general pattern is changing right now. Jet stream is dipping south and allowing cold air in along with some storms on the horizon. January may be salvaged!


----------

